# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Dr Bhatti discusses Hair loss in Women and various Treatments + Q&A

## Shera

Dear all,

In the following video Dr Bhatti discusses hair loss in women and the pros and cons of various treatments for female hair loss as well as answering many questions.

It can be devastating for men to lose their hair as some of you well know but you can multiply that feeling tenfold for females.

I sincerely hope the information in this video finds itself with the persons who would greatly benefit from it.




Kindest Regards

Shera
UK Patient Advisor for Dr Tejinder Bhatti
Darling Buds Hair Transplant Center, Chandigarh, India
Tel +44 7708 018667 (call / text / whatsapp)
Tel 0800 634 8588 (UK Toll free number)
Email UK@darlingbuds.com
My Amazing Hair Transplant Story
I am not a medical professional. All opinions are my own and my advice should not constitute as medical advice.

----------

